# Prices



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Are going up
http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...si-raises-sales-taxes,-approves-property.aspx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know why the government doesn't build multi story carparks.. a great revue provider, granted there is no space in Cairo but land is plentiful in the urban cities.. I was in Katamaya on Friday and struggled to find somewhere to park.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know why the government doesn't build multi story carparks.. a great revue provider, granted there is no space in Cairo but land is plentiful in the urban cities.. I was in Katamaya on Friday and struggled to find somewhere to park.


there's plenty of space: underground. it's not lack of resources, it's lack of planning


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

something along these lines

Cairobserver — Idea: Parking+Park model for Cairo


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Are going up
> Egypt's Morsi raises sales and income taxes, approves property taxes - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


I'm not really bothered about prices of alcohol and tobacco, but the butane gas, electricity and cooking oil rises will hit everyone's pocket, including those who can barely afford food staples 

All this a few days before the referendum...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> there's plenty of space: underground. it's not lack of resources, it's lack of planning




Areas of Cairo are built on marsh land so building underground is impossible..I think that is why the metro is not all over the city but then it could all be rumour lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Areas of Cairo are built on marsh land so building underground is impossible..


ok so they can't do it everywhere, but there are many places in Cairo where they can and they do, just like in most towns around the world


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't help but wonder if this is a ploy by more extreme and puritanical Islamists at indoctrinating by taxing simple vices such as shisha, tobbaco, and alcohol. It doesn't leave many alternatives for entertainment.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Can't help but wonder if this is a ploy by more extreme and puritanical Islamists at indoctrinating by taxing simple vices such as shisha, tobbaco, and alcohol. It doesn't leave many alternatives for entertainment.




No tax on touching women up..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No tax on touching women up..


don't give them ideas


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why don't they take the subsidy from the Cairo Opera house.. there is no way that place breaks even.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Are going up
> Egypt's Morsi raises sales and income taxes, approves property taxes - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


I believe that this has been canceled. He used to be indecisive, but now he's not so sure!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt President Mohamed Morsi has retracted his Sunday decisions to increase tax burdens on the Egyptian people, and ordered the government to carry out a "social dialogue" on the measures before implementation.
In a statement issued on his official Facebook page at around 2 am on Monday, Morsi said he had put on hold the measures of raising sales taxes on a wide range of consumer goods and services that were made public Sunday afternoon. 

“[The President] does not accept that the Egyptian citizen carries any extra burdens without consent. His Excellency has decided to halt the [tax raising] decisions until the degree of public acceptance is made clear,” the statement read.

The measures represent the implementation of an economic programme that Egypt has proposed to the International Monetary Fund (IMF) in order to be eligible for a $4.8 billion loan. They are aimed at reducing public deficit through increasing state revenue.

Morsi has already reduced subsidies on butane gas and electricity as part of a government austerity programme.

Among other products, sales taxes were increased on steel, cement, soft drinks, beer and cigarettes as well as a variety of services, including mobile-phone services, air-conditioned transportation, and cleaning and security services.

Egypt has already secured a preliminary (staff-level) approval for the loan and the IMF board of directors is expected to approve the facility on 19 December.

The timing of the measures, less than a week before the 15 December scheduled referendum on the draft constitution, was seen as inappropriate by many observers given that the new taxes were expected to incur public anger.

For its part, the Muslim Brotherhood’s Freedom and Justice Party (FJP), from which Morsi hails, issued a statement Sunday evening denouncing the President’s decisions and demanding they be put on hold.

“[The party] calls on the head of the government [Prime Minister Hisham Qandil] to halt these decisions until they are submitted to the People’s Assembly after its formation,” the FJP said in a statement.

Egypt president Morsi halts tax hikes, calls for dialogue - Economy - Business - Ahram Online

mango republic


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I always said the first president will be committing political suicide but didn't realise it would be this quick


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I always said the first president will be committing political suicide but didn't realise it would be this quick


Guess that the cynics amongst us might think that this has been deferred until after the vote. But hey, haven't we all been there? You stay up late (and who wouldn't if the alternative was joining Mrs. Morsi), have a few, and you start to get some great ideas and see all of the issues with huge clarity. You wake up in the morning, groan, and think "Geez, I hope I didn't really send that e-mail/fax etc.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm beginning to think Morsi doesn't have a clue what he is doing.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I'm beginning to think Morsi doesn't have a clue what he is doing.


lol you just noticed?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why don't they take the subsidy from the Cairo Opera house.. there is no way that place breaks even.


Not going to be a problem soon, it will be as active as the Jeddah or Riyadh Opera houses


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

a huge tax on plastic bags and take away food cartons would make a huge difference to the city plus it wouldn't really affect the poorer people of the country..


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

A tax on sounding your car / motorbike / truck / microbus horn might be a similarly good idea


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

aykalam said:


> In a statement issued on his official Facebook page at around 2 am on Monday...


Ah, the epitome of professionalism and leadership there!


----------

